# Your Favorite Movie Trilogy



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just curious - which movie trilogy is your favorite, and why?


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

The unfinished new Star Treks (starting with the one that came out in 2009)- 
Yea, I'm that confident they're gonna be awesome.




After that: either X Men, Lord of the Rings or Original Star Wars-
I think I would have to watch them all back to back in 'showdown'
form in order to choose between them.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I chose Lord of the Rings (because epicness) and Underworld (because Kate Beckinsale in a leather body suit shooting things O_O).


----------



## Gadiou (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't decide between LOTR and Bourne.
I took LOTR in the end.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

No Back to the Future? :crying:

Edit: 
And the Godfather! But BTTF popped in my mind first. Nostalgia really never dies.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

apple pie said:


> No Back to the Future? :crying:
> 
> Edit:
> And the Godfather! But BTTF popped in my mind first. Nostalgia really never dies.


Sorry about that - I was just listing the first movies that came to mind. I've never seen the entire BTTF or Godfather trilogies, so I didn't think of them.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

UNDERWORLD FTW. 

:laughing:


----------



## rarelyrachel (Dec 27, 2012)

LOTR. Great story, visuals, dialogue and pretty much everything else. When I watch these movies, I go into another world. :happy:


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

LOTR is amazing!!! I loved it so much when I first watched it. I can even speak a little Sindarin Elf! X-Men and Harry Potter (I know they're not trilogies, they're longer series) are some of my favorites as well.
Pirates of the Carribean, Underworld, and The Bourne Trilogy were all really good as well.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

How in the world could you forget DK!?


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

The Dark Knight Trilogy, of course! I've never seen the appeal of Lord of the Rings.


----------



## imaphoenix (Sep 11, 2012)

Aslynn said:


> Just curious - which movie trilogy is your favorite, and why?


Star Wars - Originals - Ewww dont even mention the newer ones - garbage


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

The three spaghetti westerns Sergio Leone directed that featured Clint Eastwood as a quiet drifter were a marvelous trilogy, but I'm not sure what to call them...
Also the _Alien _and _Terminator _films 
But LOtR is my all-time favourite ^.^


----------



## Paper Planes (Dec 19, 2012)

The Dark Knight Trilogy. By far. How can that not be on this list man.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

I had to vote for LotR, PotC and Hobbit. Really can't choose (though I suppose if I really put my mind to it, it'd be LotR). Might be because Orlando Bloom is in all of them. xD


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

The Dark Knight trilogy


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Lord of the Rings! I relate so much to Hobbits. I would have said _The Hobbit _but all of its movies aren't out and the LOTR ones are.


----------



## LumosMaxima (Feb 17, 2014)

Lord of the Rings of course! I love the epic story line, characters, histories of the films and books. 

Star Wars (the Originals) came in .second


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

Lord of the Rings is an amazing trilogy, but the movies seem like they should be one movie... It's not really like each of the movies have a different story, Indiana Jones is different in the way that the movies don't actually link (holy grail to aliens...?). So I have to say the best trilogy is LoTR because it's so well made.


----------



## virtual (Feb 20, 2014)

LOTR, it is just a classic.


----------

